# Integrated Haunt Control using DMX/VSA



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Castle of Terra has been using a computer to serve as central command for the control over the pneumatic props in it. Over the years there have been many questions and answers on how this is done. Thought I'd put up a general tutorial on how to use a computer, software and DMX signaling to run your haunt. This is *no way* comprehensive and you should always read the manual that comes with the software and hardware you'll buy. They should be the go-to... not this tutorial. A nerd, I am not 

Before we wade into this tutorial... I have a confession to make. Lately, been starting to waver in my belief that a whole integrated haunt controller is the way to go. Let me explain:

There are two ways to automate your haunt: _Integrated_ and _Stand Alone_. An integrated haunt controller is usually a computer with a program called VSA _(Visual Show Automation)_ that's loaded onto it. You also need a partner software program _(and a bit of hardware)_ called DMXorcist. You use DMX signaling to send the commands of each prop's show to the props themselves. Stand Alone is when each prop has it's own controller. All the components and commands are literally stand alone. As with everything in life there are pros and cons to each way to command your props:

*Pros:*
_*Integrated:*_ Less equipment needed and all the props are controlled from one computer. You can use a remote, triggers and timers. 

_*Stand-Alone:*_ The props are independent of one central command so if there is a failure at one of the controllers, just one prop is down... not the whole show. There is less wiring needed also. 

We've run Integrated now for four seasons. While haven't had a catastrophic failure... the worry of one does wear you down a bit. Starting to think of having one or two props _'offline'_ _(stand alone)_. That way, if that day of failure comes, we'll still have a few props that would work. Plus, be gaining experience in learning how to program and set-up stand alone props. This is probably going to be the controller used for those props: http://www.frightprops.com/controlle...tors-7740.html



Okay, that's the set-up...now let's get into the basic tutorial about having an integrated haunt controller. First, let's do a flyover of what we will be doing here to get a lay of the land. This video shows how to do one prop using just VSA and DMX signaling to help keep this simple. DMXorcist isn't being used here yet:






 


*Equipment*​ 
*First, you need a computer...*
Not just any computer, mind you. A powerful desktop with a sound card with it's own processor is even better. The new DMXorcist version that is now out promises to be less processor dependent. Haven't tried the latest version but previous ones put quite a load on your computer's processor and added some instability. It will help a lot if you also have a sound card that uses it's own processor and doesn't use the computer's. Stay away from laptops because they traditionally have slower processors. Got mine to work for three seasons but was so glad we were able to move up to a desktop last year. 

*VSA Software:* This is a very popular program that you use to write a prop's show by coordinating the sound, lights and devices _(pneumatics, motors)._ It's full name is Visual Show Automation and is made by Brookshire $60: http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/vsa_overview.htm

*DMXorcist:*
In order to run several props simultaneously, you'll need another program that will collect all your various VSA prop programs. This will allow you to control them easier. With it, you can use a remote, triggers _(motion, mat, etc.)_ and timers. It's called DMXorcist and has a hardware component that comes with it that allows you to plug those trigger wires in and receive remote commands. 

On top of the regular DMX program, the software is bundled with a 7.1 sound file program _(with instructions)_ that allows you to make sound files that utilize 2.1, 5.1... even 7.1 surround sound files. Why would that be necessary? _*Here's the scenario:*_ You have four props that each have unique sounds triggered by it's VSA program. But, computers only have one stream of sound out. If your computer has a 7.1 sound card, you can transmit 7.1 sound. But, that still doesn't help you here...yet. Well, with the 7.1 sound program that come with DMXorcist, you can take a sound file and make the sound come out of the center speaker only and the rest of the sound channels would be silent. When you play the VSA routine, the sound only comes out of the center speaker _(which you have next to the prop)._ Now, take the sound file from the other prop and use the sound software to make its sound come out of the _front-left_ channel. Have the front-left speaker next to that prop and when the VSA program is triggered, that sound will play at the front left speaker. You repeat this process until all of your sound files are programmed. Bear in mind, you will have speaker wires all over your haunt but the wiring is cheap and small. In our haunt, almost all wiring - including air lines - are routed on the ceiling. With the lights off, can't tell a thing. 

Recently Phoenix, the creator of DMXorcist, has branched off to form his own company. $120: http://www.freewebstore.org/Phoenix-...4_2740969.aspx

*Enttec Open DMX USB Interface:* This takes the signals from your computer and translates it into DMX commands. This is what starts your DMX daisy chain. $60: http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main...ow=description

*DMX Relay/Dimmer:* Never sure what the _dimmer_ functions do but I always get a relay box that also has dimmer functions just in case I figure out that I might need it, heh. But, I only use the relay functions. Here is a picture of the box:








Think of a DMX relay/dimmer as an interface between items that are normally plugged into the wall and your VSA program using DMX signals. If you plug in a prop _(that is usually plugged into a wall)_ into the DMX relay/dimmer you now can command that prop through a DMX signal and therefore your VSA program. Cool, huh?!

The plugs that you see are two for each channel - 4 channels. So, instead of plugging your prop into the wall, you plug it into a channel on the DMX relay/dimmer. In VSA, you had already given that channel a DMX address. When VSA says that it wants the prop to turn on, it will. When you want it to turn off, it will. All using the relay. 

*Bonus ability:* If you plugged in a normal light _(not DMX)_ into one of the channels on the DMX relay/dimmer, you can also tell it to turn on and turn off just as you would a solenoid. But, the beauty of DMX is that you can also tell it to _dim_ or _brighten_ as well. So, again, with a DMX relay/dimmer you can control anything that normally gets plugged into the wall with DMX commands. By the way, the DMX relay/dimmers all have a DMX IN and DMX OUT so that is how your DMX daisy chain continues down the line. 

*Note:* We've been referring to DMX relay/dimmers but don't confuse them with DMX _*controllers*_. Those are two different things. The relay has some controlling features but we don't use those _(they are turned off)_ in the applications we are talking about. The VSA program does the controlling. The DMX relay/dimmer is just used as an interface. DMX controllers could take the place of VSA but I don't think it has the features that we need. DJs mostly use these functions for their shows. Look at the picture of the DMX/relay. Notice where it shows two MODES that it has to operate. See where it says DMX and underneath it says Chase? You decide which MODE you want to use on the dimmer/relay. Either stand-alone chase _(like a controller)_ or DMX _(like an interface). _The chase feature is very limited though. It does things like chase lights and other DJ things with lights _(16 programs)._ But, that is not useful for what we need it for, controlling props or creating a unique haunt light show. That's why VSA is so useful.

*DMX Cables: *
You'll be connecting your DMX daisy chain using various lengths of 3-pin DMX cables. Do not use microphone cables. They look the same _(and some will tell you they are the same)_ but the wiring is sub par for DMX signaling.

*DMX 5-pin to 3-pin Adapter:* The Enttec has a 5-pin out, yet most of your DMX equipment uses 3-pin connections. No idea why, probably just to confuse people. You know computer engineers...they are evil...EVIL I TELL YOU! So, you need an adapter.

*DMX Terminator:* This is put at the end of your daisy chain to absorb the DMX signals so they don't reflect back into the daisy chain. Reflected signals are like echoes and your DMX device might get two signals instead of one - therefore confusing it. So, it helps keep the signal clean.

*Powered USB Hub:* The DMXorcist hardware box is a bit thirsty for power along with the Enttec box. So the USB port you use must be adequately powered. This could done from a combination of a separate powered USB hub and/or the adequately powered USB ports from your computer. Some computer's USB ports are powerful enough but not all of them. Unfortunately, there isn't a way to tell. If you are running into performance issues, try switching where you've plugged in the USB connection. For example, I learned that the USB ports on the front of the desktop were more powered than two of the four USB ports in the back of the computer. Again, must be those evil computer engineers. 





_*Continued...*_


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Programming *​


Enough of that preamble! Let's get to programming a VSA prop routine...​







This is what a program looks like when it's all programmed and ready to go. This is the Trash Can Trauma (TCT) that was in the haunt in 2010. Please bear in mind that this tutorial won't go over all the ins and outs of VSA because you can look at a demo version of it and they have an extensive, helpful manual. Yippee!: _http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/vsa_downloads.htm_
We'll just focus on the information you'll need to program a VSA routine. 















If you are using sound, start with loading that file first. See that the sound file is displayed as a sound wave? That's so you can see the pauses and loud hits of sound. This will help you line up your commands to match what's going on with the sound.

To load sound, select Tools>Load Audio file. A new screen will pop up. Hit _'add'_ and a browser bar will pop up so you can get your file _(see above). _Once you retrieve the file, hit okay. 














Now that the sound is loaded, you need to set up all the devices that you'll be using for this prop routine. Devices are solenoids, lights, fog machines etc. Before we can begin programming we must set up the devices so the VSA program knows what they are and how you want them to be controlled. 

Select _Tools/Settings_ and the box above will pop up. You can rename the devices, select the type of device it is _(DMX Dimmer)_ and what port of the computer the signals will be coming from. In this case, it will be _*Enttec.*_ You then decide what DMX addresses you want your devices to have. Decide what the upper and lower limits you want the commands for the device to be. Most DMX devices are 255 for upper limit and 0 for lower limit. Finally, you decide on what default you'd like for it. 
















Now, back to the main page. You line up your mouse to the spot you want your first command to start. Click and drag how long you want a command bar to be. Let go. Now, double click on your new bar to bring up the window you see above. This is where you tell the program exactly what you want that device to do. The picture above shows the command box for the solenoid device. For the _'Event type'_ make it a pulse bar so it just makes an ON/OFF command. 















For lighting, use a linear bar. The change you make will be related to the length of the bar you created. It will also hold the last command given. In the shot above, the DMX LED light's dim/strobe command is being set. This DMX LED light has four DMX addresses which allows you separate commands of the dimming/strobe action, the color red, the color green and the color blue. You'll have to make a command bar for each of these functions unless you aren't using them. Hope you see now why DMX lighting is so cool. You can control them like a mad scientist!

Okay, you've made your program and when you press play...WALLAH! Your program should run. If it doesn't - always check to be sure _'Enttec'_ is the port in the settings window_._ For some reason, when you first start up VSA it tends to deselect it 



_*Continued...

*_


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*DMXorcist*​

You have the basic understanding of VSA... let's add DMXorcist. Why, do you ask? Because VSA alone will run one prop routine but not two or more. Also, you'd have to stand in front of the computer all night and hit the enter button to make the prop fire. DMXorcist will allow you to run up to 16 VSA programs, use all kinds of triggers like floor mats, use timers and yes, even a remote! 

Thought it would be easier to explain how to use DMXorcist live on video. Please watch: 






 











_DMXorcist's main page_​















_Logic functions tab page_​

















_Timers tab page_​




*2.1, 5.1 even 7.1 Sound!*​

Ok, haven't shown how to make those 2.1, 5.1. 7.1 sounds yet. This may sound complicated when you first read how to do it but once you've done it, you will understand how easy it actually is. Remember, detailed instructions on how to do this comes with DMXorcist. We are just doing a fly-by here.













Take the sound file for your prop and convert it into a mono track using the Windows Sound Recorder which is found in the accessories programs. Make a copy of that and turn the volume way down to nothing. Save it by renaming it a _'mask'_ file. 
















Use the 7.1 Sound Mix program that comes with DMXorcist and load the mono track into the sound file field. Click on the speaker channel you want...say left/front. Then, load the silent mask in it's field. Decide what you want to call the file that will be created in the _'Output AVI'_. Hit _'Make File'_ and the program blends all that into a single sound file that only transmits the sound of your prop to the left/front speaker. Now, you use that new sound file as your sound file you load into the VSA program. Do this same procedure for all of your props that have sound but change the location of the sound for the different props. So, another prop would have the _'center'_ speaker, another would have _'rear/right'_ and so forth.





*Continued...*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Other Important Info/Tips*​

*DMX addressing with the VSA routine:* For some stupid reason, with some devices, you have to change the address one down. For example, for my DMX relay, the address on it is 1 but on VSA, had to use address 0. So, if your DMX device isn't working, try lowering the address you gave it on VSA by one. Had to do the same for a fog adapter address (_its address is 50 but on VSA it is 49_). Chauvet lights, on the other hand, is right on the money: address 32 on the dip switch and address 32 on the VSA program. Go figure! 

*Testing without Compressed Air:* Use a small table lamp plugged into the DMX Relay instead of the actual solenoid to make programming VSA easier. Light on/light off would be the same as solenoid on/solenoid off. This makes programming much easier to test without having to deal with live airlines.

*Summary of Connections:* This is a basic rundown of the connections of your equipment:

*Computer:* Loaded with DMXorcist software. The DMXorcist software has many VSA routines loaded into that.
*Out the USB port of the computer:* A powered USB hub.
*Out of the powered USB hub:* DMXorcist box and the Enttec Open DMX.
*Out of the DMXorcist Box:* Any triggers _(mat, motion sensor, etc.)_ and the receiver for the remote.
*Out of the Enttec Open DMX:* A 5 pin to 3 pin adapter.
*Out of the 5 pin to 3 pin adapter:* A DMX cable.
*DMX cable goes to a DMX device *(let's say it's a DMX light): Cable goes into the 'IN' plug.
*'OUT' plug of the DMX light:* A DMX cable ....see the daisy-chaining beginning?
*DMX cable goes to the next DMX device:* Cable goes into the 'IN' plug.
*Repeat, repeat, repeat:* Until you get every device you need controlled by all the VSA programs plugged in. 
*At the end of the daisy chain:* A DMX terminator.

*Why different Channels on DMX lights?:* DMX lights are designed to be absolutely controllable. In order to get that control, they gave you three, four, seven... however many channels are needed to give you, the programmer, absolute control over the features of the light. 










_This is a diagram showing a simple DMX light that has four channels that you can program._​














_This shows the range of control you have and what values you can set them at._​

*Channel 1: *(Shutter, strobe and dimmer settings)
*0 - 1* is blackout _(or no light)_
*2 - 127* is slow strobe to fast strobe. So, if you use 2 it would be an extremely slow strobe. Then if you use 60, it would be a medium strobe. Then, if you used 127, it would be a very fast strobe. You can use any number between 2 - 127 to get the speed of strobing you like. 
*128 - 255* is dimmer settings. 128 is basically off or no light. 255 is full on brightness. The numbers in between are percentages of those. So, if you used 188, it would be medium bright.
*Channel 2:* Red
*0 - 255:* 0 is no red and 255 is full red. 127 would be medium red.
*Channel 3: *Green, *Channel 4:* Blue 
Is the same settings value as the red. 

If you wanted just red, set channel 2 to 255 and channels 3 & 4 would be 0. If you wanted yellow, set channel 2 to 255 and channel 3 to 255 but have channel 4 at 0. If you wanted white, change channel 4 to 255. That is the beauty of RGB lights _(Red, Green, Blue)_ you can make any color in the rainbow_ (including white)_ depending on the values you set.

*Setting DMX Dip switches:* The four channels we were just talking about above are also called DMX addresses. There are a total of 512 DMX addresses on a DMX daisy chain. So, in VSA, those addresses need to be assigned. You get to pick what address you want. But first, you must tell the light you want it to be DMX controlled. If not, it will work as a stand alone light and not be controlled via DMX. We don't want that here. So, set dip switch #10 to ON. That's the one dip switch that isn't used as a DMX addressing switch - it's used as a function switch. Now, we can continue with setting the DMX address of the light... 



​







Look at the very bottom of the dip switch chart. It has what each dip switch number represents. You add those up and they give you the address you want. So, in the first example it shows how to set the dip switch to give you a DMX address of 10. You switch dip switches #2 and #4. _(2 + 8 = 10)._ Now that you have set your light to address 10, it will take DMX addresses 10, 11, 12 & 13. Because this DMX light has four channels - it also has 4 DMX addresses.

Just to make sure let's set DMX address 24. Turn on dip switches #4 and #5 _(16 + 8 = 24). _So this would take DMX addresses 24, 25, 26 & 27.

You've now turned on the light to take DMX commands and also set the DMX address. You can now tell VSA, in the setting tab, what address you gave it.





*One more Time...: *Just as a review, let's go ahead and put what we've learned about that DMX light and it's channels into VSA again.










First, bring up the settings menu in *VSA* and fill in the info for your DMX light and the four channels. The starting DMX address is 10 so the light is taking up channels 10, 11, 12 and 13. Type that information in and then type in the values that this particular DMX device uses. You are putting in the *+ value* column the maximum and in the *- value* column the minimum for the hardware you are using. In the default column, you decide where you want it to normally start at. You can choose it to be off for the red, green, blue and off _(max dim)_ in the dimmer/strobe channel. You could also pick 0 or 1 for that but if you had a long event in *VSA*, the light would have to travel through the strobing values before it hit the dimming values and that's usually doesn't look good in the show. 














The settings are put in so you can now write the events. This is a screen shot of what the events look like in VSA. You can see that the light was activated a little bit after the routine started. That's because the routine is to have the light come on a little bit after the action to better scare the ToTs. The light starts as yellow_ (red and green channels are on). _















If we clicked on the command for the first dim/strobe event the box shows that the DMX light starts at no light _(128)_ then goes to fast strobing over the length of the event. 















Here the colors are being set. The red starts as no red (0) to brightest red (255). If the green setting box was brought up, you'd see the same setting so together the show is getting a fast strobing yellow light. 

VSA will keep that last command until you make a new event. So, just keep adding new events when you want the light to do different things. At the end of the routine, make sure you have the last command telling it to turn off the light _(if that's what you want)._ If you didn't the light would stay on even if the show was done.



_*Whew, that was a big tutorial! Thanks so much for taking the time to read it all.*_


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

You certainly get the award for the best and most detailed tutorials, WOW this is great! thanks so much, i have one question, do you think a dmx relay like this would work?
http://proto-pic.co.uk/products/DMX-Relay-Board.html
In fact, it looks like your using one in the DMXorcist video, ( left of the keyboard) Are you?
Thanks again
Phil


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much. Took me days to put this tutorial together. Told my computer engineer husband that I've written my first white paper 

Haven't used that one but it looks like it work. Can't see why not. 

That box you see on the left of the keyboard is the RF (Radio Frequency) control box. A while ago DMXorcist came with a IR remote. That works fine but didn't work through the walls in the haunt so you couldn't move around. Wired in the RF control box to give me more flexibility.

But, alas, something went wonky with the box and froze up or something. But, that was okay, just went back to using the IR remote. Had already programmed that functionality into the DMXorcist program juuuuust in case. Glad I did!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

dang, girl. I am impressed. 

Unfortunately, you lost me at 'Castle of Terra has been using a computer to serve as central command for the control over the pneumatic props in it.'  

But, I am still seriously impressed.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

is the program used in this based on the same kind of set up, you think?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/100213-buckaneerbabe-bdudes-2010-video.html


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Terra, I'm impressed. This is a great tutorial you put together.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

I use dmx also. I love it, theres no limit to what you can do.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

creeepycathy said:


> dang, girl. I am impressed.
> 
> Unfortunately, you lost me at 'Castle of Terra has been using a computer to serve as central command for the control over the pneumatic props in it.'
> 
> But, I am still seriously impressed.


 You are too funny  Thanks



Si-cotik said:


> is the program used in this based on the same kind of set up, you think?
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/100213-buckaneerbabe-bdudes-2010-video.html


Generally, yes. We diagnosed an issue he had with VSA and DMX once. Not sure of all the equipment he uses but it's mostly the same, I think. He did a neat change up using Cat5 cabling instead of DMX cables _(you can do that)._ He made one heck of an incredible show!



darkmaster said:


> Terra, I'm impressed. This is a great tutorial you put together.


Thanks so much 



Calloween said:


> I use dmx also. I love it, theres no limit to what you can do.


It is amazing what power and control you have.


----------



## joepolicy (Sep 19, 2008)

A superb tutorial as always - what a lot of work!

One thing I do for my sound is to use Audacity for my multi-track sound. If you use the advanced mixing options:

"The Advanced Mixing Options dialog appears if you have chosen "Use Custom Mix" in the Import/Export tab of Preferences"

when you export to a file, Audacity will popup with a mixing popup (see attachment). In my case, I record 5 different sound tracks in one file (you do not have to use all the tracks). When you export, the mixer box will open up and I can assign my tracks as needed. On my 5.1 system (this also works for 7.1), the map works out as follows:

Channel 1 - Front Left Speaker
Channel 2 - Center Speaker
Channel 3 - Front Right Speaker
Channel 4 - Rear Left Speaker
Channel 5 - Rear Right Speaker

You basically connect the lines from your tracks on the left to the channels on the right and when you export, you have one file with each speaker presenting different sounds. This manual page from Audacity explains it a bit more:

http://manual.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Advanced_Mixing_Options

I have not tried the Phoenix program myself, but that also looks like a good way to have different tracks going to different speakers. It really saves on not having to have a bunch of sounds cards hooked up to a computer!

Anyeay, just another option. Thanks again for taking the time to put this together - it really answers a lot of nagging questions!

Joe


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

phil121 said:


> You certainly get the award for the best and most detailed tutorials, WOW this is great! thanks so much, i have one question, do you think a dmx relay like this would work?
> http://proto-pic.co.uk/products/DMX-Relay-Board.html
> In fact, it looks like your using one in the DMXorcist video, ( left of the keyboard) Are you?
> Thanks again
> Phil


We added a relay very much like this and it works great. We used it to turn a wiper motor on and off in one prop and to trigger a fogger to release fog and to trigger a DVD player that played Madame Leota's projection. We still have 5 channels left for other stuff, which knowing BB we will soon dedicate to something for 2011.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Si-cotik said:


> is the program used in this based on the same kind of set up, you think?
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/100213-buckaneerbabe-bdudes-2010-video.html


We used probably 115 of the 128 channels available in VSA. We did not use Exorcist in this haunt because we were able to program everything into one huge routine. We used Exorcist though for 3 years when we needed to have separate sound channels. At that time, VSA was only capable of playing two channel stereo. The latest version of VSA supports 7.1 sound. 

This year it is looking like we are going to need more than 128 channels. This is where Phoenix's Exorcist hardware, VSA Masher and DMXorcist software will enable us to exceed VSA's 128 channel limit.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Before someone starts out thinking they can create 7 distinct channels of sound, I will say that I was never able to overcome the "muting" on the 2 "side" channels. Whatever I put on those channels was way too faint to use as a separate sound. I think I remember deciding that it was just how 7.1 was designed.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

We actually did use DMX cables for the DMX devices. We used CAT-5 for the servos. Each CAT-5 cable carried servo power and signal from the SSC-32 servo controller board for up to 4 servos.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, my mistake. So, how do you control servos with DMX?


----------



## joepolicy (Sep 19, 2008)

Terra said:


> Oh, my mistake. So, how do you control servos with DMX?


Personally, I use the Board of Chuckee from Skulltronix:

http://www.skulltronix.com/boc.html

It works great with VSA and it is not too expensive - about $90.00. It has a configuration program which makes it easy to setup and use. I can control up to 16 servos and it even has a pair DMX addressable RGB connections for controlling LED's.

Joe


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Ya, Board of Chuckee looks like the next step from the SSC-32 board for us. I was reading about it today and saw that you need to leave all channels below 8 open. This would mean having to move all of our routines to different tracks in VSA. It also means that we're going to have to learn how to use VSA Masher and DMXorcist because VSA's 128 channels won't be enough. The last time I tried to use VSA Masher I couldn't get it to work. I sent the file to Phoenix and he told me it had some ungodly number of events. I think we decided that the excessive number of events was created by using TrackSkull to program the servos. I don't remember whether or not Phoenix or I found a solution to that problem. As it turned out I was able to get done what we needed for last year within VSA's 128 channel limitation.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks for all the details!!! really helpful! maybe when the dough starts coming in i can build up to this someday!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Terra, Thank you for posting this (and everyone else for adding to it). I am computer savvy but have always been afraid to make the jump because I couldn't find all the information I needed in one place and hate having to figure out too many things as I go along just to make something work.

Well, here it is! All in one place! At last!

Thanks again!

This should be made into a Sticky. And/or posted on MonsterList and HauntProject.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

joepolicy said:


> A superb tutorial as always - what a lot of work!
> 
> One thing I do for my sound is to use Audacity for my multi-track sound. If you use the advanced mixing options:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've always wondered if Audacity had this ability! For those that don't know what Audacity is... It's just the most awesome free program out there next to Google Sketch-up. You can convert, record, edit, cut and mix audio files. Use it all the time. That slammer prop yelling "Brains, Brains!" is my voice that I mixed in Audacity.




joepolicy said:


> Personally, I use the Board of Chuckee from Skulltronix:
> 
> http://www.skulltronix.com/boc.html
> 
> ...


Always been curious about this. So, what is the settings used in VSA - DMX Dimmer? If so, then is the routine stored in the Board of Chuckie? Just trying to wrap my head around it. Sounds like a cool feature to understand.



Si-cotik said:


> thanks for all the details!!! really helpful! maybe when the dough starts coming in i can build up to this someday!!


Your welcome  Hope you get some dough to come your way soon. 



Screaming Demons said:


> Terra, Thank you for posting this (and everyone else for adding to it). I am computer savvy but have always been afraid to make the jump because I couldn't find all the information I needed in one place and hate having to figure out too many things as I go along just to make something work.
> 
> Well, here it is! All in one place! At last!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much and I was right with you. The information is all over the place and kind of like it was under lock and key. With knowledge....FREEDOM


----------



## joepolicy (Sep 19, 2008)

Terra said:


> Always been curious about this. So, what is the settings used in VSA - DMX Dimmer? If so, then is the routine stored in the Board of Chuckie? Just trying to wrap my head around it. Sounds like a cool feature to understand.


Terra,

The BOC is just a controller, it has no memory and it does not store any routines. It is merely an interface between VSA and the servos/led's you are controlling. There are three VSA device types you would use for this board:

DMX Relay - to power on/off the board
BOC Servo - to control up to 16 servos
DMX Dimmer - to control the LED's (strobe and RGB)

Once I configured my board using the BOC Config program, it was ready to go. I use it with the Enttec Open, I have not tested it on my Pro. When you define a BOC Servo, you need to set the high, low and default limit in VSA. This is different depending on the servos you are using. Essentially, you are setting the rotation limits for fully clockwise, fully counter-clockwise and center. I use Hitec HS-485HB's and I find that High = 1250, Low = 250 and Default = 650 works for that servo. If you do not need the full range of motion, you would adjust the limits accordingly. I believe you can also use CR servos, but I personally have not used them.

For the Power, use 1 for on and 0 for off. For the LED's, 0 is LED off and 255 is LED full bright. A fully deployed BOC would take up 45 DMX addresses - 1 for power, 32 for Servos, 4 for LED's and you cannot use the first 8 addresses. In 16 bit mode, the board needs two addresses per servo. I use linear bars in VSA for everything.

Although I do not own a Skulltronix, you can see from their site what you can do controlling servos and LED's using VSA and the BOC. It was the last piece of my DMX puzzle, so now I control everything with VSA. Still hoping Phoenix will provide Windows 7 support some day (hint hint).

I hope that makes some sense, I definitely do not have your talent for explanations and tutorials!

Joe


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

joepolicy said:


> Terra,
> 
> The BOC is just a controller, it has no memory and it does not store any routines. It is merely an interface between VSA and the servos/led's you are controlling. There are three VSA device types you would use for this board:
> 
> ...


That was very, very helpful. Thank you  I didn't know there was a BOC servo 'type' in the settings tab in VSA. Very cool! The servos/DMX situation always confused me.


----------



## Marcharius (Sep 9, 2010)

We have been using standalone animation for couple of years now and looking at going in to a central "hub" controller style for some features. This is exactly what I was looking for and your explanation of the process is fantastic.

Thank You!


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

how much does a setup to run two or three props cost? im sure its like anything else, skys the limit. but im talking entry level stuff. im really interested in air hydrolic operation after seeing boogedy!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Marcharius said:


> We have been using standalone animation for couple of years now and looking at going in to a central "hub" controller style for some features. This is exactly what I was looking for and your explanation of the process is fantastic.
> 
> Thank You!


So glad this could help 



bootoyou said:


> how much does a setup to run two or three props cost? I'm sure its like anything else, skys the limit. but im talking entry level stuff. im really interested in air hydrolic operation after seeing boogedy!


The cost is up front so as you add more props you already have the basic controlling system. Total cost not including the props you'll be running: about $620ish  This is flexible because I don't know how many cables, DMX lights and DMX relays you'll need. Here's the breakdown:

$60 - VSA program
$120 - DMXorcist with hardware
$20 - Remote
$20 - Powered USB
$100 - Sound card
$70 - Enttec Open USB DMX
$55 - 3-pin DMX cables
$3 - 3 pin female to 5 pin male adapter
$10 - DMX terminator 
$100 - DMX relay 
$60 - Chauvet Color Splash Jr. RGB LED DMX lights


The sound card price is a guess. Seems they don't make 7.1 sound cards with processors anymore??? I had never gotten one but did get a 7.1 without the processor. On the desktop, the computer is handling it fine so that could save you some money (it was $40). The drag is you have to get an expensive cable ($50) to get the 7.1 sound out from the three ports that the card had. It was a Creative Audacity sound card: http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Audigy-SE-PCI/M/B000LP0R3E.htm

Still haven't used all 7.1 channels so a 5.1 card could still be good enough for you.

The DMX relay and DMX light is also a guess. For last year's haunt, used two DMX relays and 2 DMX lights. You may need more, different or less.


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

Too cool, thanks so much for the info, we're going to the wets coast haunters convention in may and they are going to have a booth with dmx hardware, so at least I got the sticker shock out of the way! Haha


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Here is a link to a video that shows VSA sending DMX signals through an Enttec USB device over DMX cables that controls a video projector on pumpkins, it controls DMX lights that change color and brightness, and through a DMX servo controller it controls the skeleton movement. 

The control devices used in the video are:

$60 VSA
$70 Enttec Open USB
$90 Medusa DMX servo controller
$55 DMX Cables

In this video, a relay circuit on the Medusa board is what triggers the projector to play. If you were using a pneumatic prop like Terra's Mr. Boogedy the relay circuit could trigger a solenoid that activates your pneumatic prop.


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

That is some cool stuff, thank you.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Excellent tutorial Terra, sadly I'm going to have to concede that the pupil is exceeding the master!

btw, DMXorcist is supported on windows 7 32Bit, I cant support 64bit until the processor manufacturers produce 64bit drivers.... but I still maintain that you dont need 64bit!

One thing I would stress is the differences between the Enttec Open and Enttec Pro boxes, the open is a great box to get you started, but it can develop problems because it used the PC processor to drive the DMX stream, and if you overload the PC then the DMX stream will suffer.... this is solved with the Pro box, and once you get to the level Terra is at I really cant stress the benefits of a pro box enough!

BTW, the DMXorcist system is available here

http://www.freewebstore.org/phoenix-animatronix/index.aspx?pageid=599967

Sorry, yes it is a shameless plug....but it seams appropriate here.


----------



## Bfd1064 (Apr 26, 2011)

Terra,
I've been looking into the dmx for a while now and your tutorial was GREAT!! But before I start I was wondering if anyone could answer a couple of questions.

I have some graveyard skulls coming and I have vsa. Can I also use a DMX Relay/Dimmer with that. I only want to control some lights and electric props along with the graveyard skulls.

Also I see on the DMX box it says dmx-4 but there are 8 outlets, so does that mean you can control all 8 outlets or only 4. I only want to use the dmx for the relays to start my learning.

thanks,
Bill


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

BD, that video is a hoot and great show!




Phoenix said:


> Excellent tutorial Terra, sadly I'm going to have to concede that the pupil is exceeding the master!
> 
> btw, DMXorcist is supported on windows 7 32Bit, I cant support 64bit until the processor manufacturers produce 64bit drivers.... but I still maintain that you dont need 64bit!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that.  <- that is the huge smile on my face. 

I forgot to mention to people that the original eXorcist _(not DMXorcist)_ program is available for free at Phoenix's site. Though you can't do DMXorcist with it, it's generally looks the same and you can get a hands on feel for the programming.



Bfd1064 said:


> Terra,
> I've been looking into the dmx for a while now and your tutorial was GREAT!! But before I start I was wondering if anyone could answer a couple of questions.
> 
> I have some graveyard skulls coming and I have vsa. Can I also use a DMX Relay/Dimmer with that. I only want to control some lights and electric props along with the graveyard skulls.
> ...


Not sure about the graveyard skulls, because I have no experience with servos so I hope someone pipes in with the info for that. 

You can control all 8 outlets but it's two per channel. So the orders from that DMX address will be the same for both the plugs. I did that once. Had a strobe light and a solenoid plugged into address one (both plugs) on the DMX relay. When the solenoid fired, so did the strobe light.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah, it would be nice if you could control 8 devices separately with one of those DMX dimmer/relay boxes but actually each of the sockets work like a two outlet wall device. You have 4 outlets you can program individually. Each outlet has two sockets. Whatever you program that outlet to do happens on whatever is plugged into the two sockets of that outlet.

To use DMX devices, you will need a device that takes commands from VSA and converts it into DMX commands and sends it down a DMX line. Probably the most popular device among forum members is the Enttec Open USB. 

BTW, you will want to experiment with the dimming capabilities of a dimmer/relay pack. You can take a simple string of flood lights and add some extra pizazz to your haunt.

Our skulls are essentially GYS parts. BB bought individual pieces before GYS started selling them in kits. So, they will work great.


----------



## Bfd1064 (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks terra and buckaneerdude,
I think I know what I need to get started now you guys are great in this forum.
thank you.


----------



## joepolicy (Sep 19, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> One thing I would stress is the differences between the Enttec Open and Enttec Pro boxes, the open is a great box to get you started, but it can develop problems because it used the PC processor to drive the DMX stream, and if you overload the PC then the DMX stream will suffer.... this is solved with the Pro box, and once you get to the level Terra is at I really cant stress the benefits of a pro box enough!


Phoenix makes a good point, I have seen some weird issues when using a slower machine, Enttec Open and Venue Magic with about 45 fixtures and several hundred feet of terminated DMX cable. When I switched to a Pro, I had no issues at all. There are other advantages as well, but if you are not going crazy with your DMX devices, an Open "should" work fine.

A good substitute for Enttec Pro - and about $30.00 cheaper depending on where you buy it is the DMXKing UltraDMX. Comes in either a 3 pin or 5 pin version and costs $99.00 at Sirs-E, both versions are near the bottom of this page (as well as the Enttec Pro):

(Vendor requested link removal)
I use it with both VSA and Venue Magic and it works perfectly. It also works with Windows 7 64 bit  (yes, someday I would like to use my DMXorcist board/software)

Joe


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

One interesting tidbit about Enttec Pro. For some strange reason, it will not work with Board of Chuckee's configuration utility. I've ordered a skulltronix skull and had to also order an Enttec Open so I can use the configuration utility. Once the BOC has been configured, I can run it on the Enttec Pro.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Don't try and use anything but the Enttec Open or PRO, they wont work with DMXorcist or VSA... the only other DMX port device the works with VSA is the Velleman, and its utter crap, stay a mile away from it!!!

The thing to remember about the DMXorcist system is that I didn't write it to be a single stop shop/do anything package, but as a tool to help non programmers to do integrated control.

For this reason I didn't just write software, I invented a formula which used tried and tested off the shelf components, which if you follow it as Terra has done you can achieve some pretty good results.

The basics of this formula are

VSA (for routine writing)
Enntec Open USB (Pro USB support added later)
ANY DMX hardware
Dry contact (voltage free) switching
Exorcist or DMXorcist software and IO card.

This system is definitely not about reinventing the wheel, I deliberately have not written software that includes similar functionality to VSA because I saw no need, VSA already has VSA functionality, why bother copying when better results can be achieved by integrating.... I take too much pride in my work to waste my efforts copying the work of others!

I also have deliberately not tried supporting the wide range of DMX ports out there for 2 reasons 1) VSA doesn't support them and 2) I didn't want to complicate the basic formula.



The reason the Pro wont work with BoC configurator is because I wrote the BoC configurator and only wrote it with open support, I no longer have anything to do with the BoC, so its not up to me to change this.


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

Ahh, what do you know, you just wrote it! Haha, this forum is so awesome.


----------



## joepolicy (Sep 19, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> Don't try and use anything but the Enttec Open or PRO, they wont work with DMXorcist or VSA... the only other DMX port device the works with VSA is the Velleman, and its utter crap, stay a mile away from it!!!


That is an odd statement since I am using VSA with my DMXKing ultraDMX controlling BoC's, SSC-32's, DMX Relays, DMX Lights and DMX Fog Machines. No issues whatsoever - and I saved a little money! This link shows the software support:

http://dmxking.com/index.php?option...ils&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=7&Itemid=2

I cannot say if it will work with my DMXorcist board since I have only Windows 7 x64 bit systems, but if I ever downgrade, I will certainly test it out!

Joe


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

joepolicy said:


> That is an odd statement since I am using VSA with my DMXKing ultraDMX controlling BoC's, SSC-32's, DMX Relays, DMX Lights and DMX Fog Machines. No issues whatsoever - and I saved a little money! This link shows the software support:
> 
> http://dmxking.com/index.php?option...ils&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=7&Itemid=2
> 
> ...


Interesting.... This is clearly a rip off of the Enttec and it actually appears in VSA as an Enttec box, this is because it uses the same FTDI chipset as the Enttec. Would be interesting to see if it will actually work, but I wont be recommending its use as I'm not in a position to support it, and as previously stated the DMXorcist system is about being a simple formula, users who stray from this formula do so at their own risk.

Anyway, its not the Enntec box thats the issue with x64, its the IO processor.

x86 windows is hardly a downgrade, unless you actually need more than 4Gb of memory (very few domestic users in reality do) then x64 is really an unnecessary complication, your far better off with x86 and able to continue using a wider range of software and hardware than switching to x64 and getting no benefit whatsoever.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

crap!

looks like its my day for being wrong!

Despite the manufacturer saying they were not going to release x64 drivers, there is now an x64 driver for the IO processor!!!

This means that on top of my current busy workload I'm going to have to find time to compile an x64 version of the code.... please dont hold your breath guys, I'm still advocating sticking with x86 windows, but it does mean that there will be an x64 version in the future, and Ill make it freely available to all x86 version customers.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Can anybody explain what x64 and x86 is? Don't have a clue what that means. I did go to the 'about' in my office's computer program and it says it's a 64 bit Windows 7 operating system. Is that what you all are referring too? What does 64 bit mean? And, if I had it... how does it effect performance?

BTW, my actual haunt desktop is older - probably that other x86 thing?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

sorry geek speek, x86 is the designation of 32 bit processors, they started with the 8086, then moved on to the 80286, 80386, 80486 (note 386 and 486 are possibly more familiar)

when they moved on to 64 bit they turned to 8064 and the shorthand is x86 for 32bit and x64 for 64bit, it tends to apply these days as much to the OS as it does to the processors


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

I should of added that 32 bit can handle numbers up to 2 to the power of 32 and 64 can handle up to 2 to power 64.

Unless you have and use more than 4 gb of memory it makes not a jot of difference.

think of it as the difference between a two and four lane highway, neither will get you home quicker if its lightly used, but it will take a lot more cars to gridlock a four lane highway


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks. I get the highway metaphor. Hubby got us this new computer because I was whining about the performance of my old one when editing HD video. It was horrible - crashed all the time. So, we got an Intel Core i7 processor, 12 MB memory (RAM) and a 64 bit operating system. Now, I can edit full HD video like a dream.

A few questions to help me understand: Programs are written specifically for 32 bit computer systems and 64 bit computer systems? Can 64 bit Operating Systems (OS) run 32 bit programs _(like DMXorcist)_ or would there be problems? If so, what kind of problems?

When I buy programs for my new 64 bit computer, I don't look for 32 bit or 64 bit in the specifications. Should I?


----------



## joepolicy (Sep 19, 2008)

Terra said:


> A few questions to help me understand: Programs are written specifically for 32 bit computer systems and 64 bit computer systems? Can 64 bit Operating Systems (OS) run 32 bit programs _(like DMXorcist)_ or would there be problems? If so, what kind of problems?
> 
> When I buy programs for my new 64 bit computer, I don't look for 32 bit or 64 bit in the specifications. Should I?



Terra,

You will find that 64bit software is quite rare right now. Aside from my operating system, the only 64bit software I actually own is Photoshop. Phoenix is correct that most peole who use x64 need it to use more then 4GB of memory - like your 12GB system which automatically included 64bit Windows. With 32bit, you would only use 1/3 of your memory. Memory is relatively cheap these days - my smallest system has 16GB!

You should have no problems running 32bit software with 64bit Windows. If you look at your "C" drive, you will see "Program Files" and "Program Files (x86). The 32 bit programs are generally found there. My DMXorcist program does not currently run on my x64 system, even in compatibility mode. Right now, I am using Helmsman with the DLP-IO8-G USB device for triggering. Looks like Phoenix found the 64 bit drivers he needed, so there may be an update in the future!

I feel like we have hijacked your most awesome thread, sorry about that!

Joe


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't feel bad at all about hijacking the thread. It's doing exactly what I hoped it would do. Good, thorough teaching posts with questions about how to run all the ins and outs of a VSA/DMX system.

Thanks for the explanation on the 32 bit/ 64 bit stuff. I have a much better understanding of all this now.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Back on topic....

One thing that has not been mentioned in sufficient detail is cabling.

The first point and whilst Terra mentioned it, I feel it needs stressing is the difference between Micophone cable and DMX cable.... there are people out there who will tell you they are the same, well they are wrong!

Microphone cable is power cable, its designed to transmit power between two points, whilst DMX cable is RS485 signal cable, they have completely different designs because they serve completely different functions.

Unfortunately when a DMX cable has a 3 pin connector they look identical, and you would have to open the cable up to spot any difference.



Whilst you can get away with using a mic cable in place of a DMX, what you may not notice is the loss in signal thats occurring... until things start to go wrong, and then you will have to hunt down the stray mic cable that has crept into your network!

The other cabling issue that needs mentioning is the importance of separating signal cables from power cables, a signal cable is one that carries DMX or connects to a switch to carry the activation signal, whilst a power cable is one that carries power to a device.

Most importantly are AC power cables, ie those that carry 110VAC, 240VAC or even low voltage VAC.... NEVER LET THESE CABLES COME ANYWHERE NEAR YOUR SIGNAL CABLES!!!

The problem is that power cables can cause inductance, which basically means they can create ghost signals in your signal cables, and you could find things triggering randomly.

What I tend do do is run the signal cables left and low and power cables right and high, i.e. if you are walking down a corridor then any cables that are low on the left side at ground level then its a signal cable, and if its right and high its power, you cant always do this, but its good practice.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I am guilty of violating Phoenix's cabling rules when it comes to routing signal cables and power cables. I have them criss-crossing all over the graveyard. When I'm programming things in the garage, they're all in a pile under the worktable. I had some issues last year in the garage that looked like signals crossing over to different servos in other props. I had a skull rotation servo that seemed to be getting the jaw servo signal from another prop. It also would chatter. The servos in that prop were the oldest ones we had and I swapped in new ones. After swapping in the new servos, the problem went away. This showed up slightly again in another prop. Those servos were fairly new so I started thinking that maybe where I had soldered the CAT 5 wires to the servo wires in the skull were bad solder joints. My thought was maybe what fixed the first prop with the crossover signal and chatter was more the solder joints in it. Welp, when I re-soldered the crossover symptoms went away. All of the wires for these props I fixed remained in a pile under the worktable the whole time. One thing which may make a difference is that I use stranded CAT5 cable. But the real reason I use stranded cable is because it is more flexible and lays down flat on the ground.

When it comes to DMX cables, I use DMX cable period. It's not that much more expensive and I do trust what Phoenix says. He has saved us so many times! When it comes to setting up our graveyard though, there's just no way we can avoid crisscrossing power and signal cables all over the place.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

*Due to popular demand*

*Exorcist and DMXorcist are now windows 64 bit compatible*


Rather than create a new installation and double up on software to support the compatibility is achieved by just overwriting the old driver file, just finished testing this on Win7 64 bit and can confirm its good to go!


----------



## High Desert Haunter (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, lots of great info!

So in order to use the this system all your props have to be 120v? If I wanted to use 12v would i need a separate transformer for each prop?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

High Desert Haunter said:


> Wow, lots of great info!
> 
> So in order to use the this system all your props have to be 120v? If I wanted to use 12v would i need a separate transformer for each prop?


No, because the DMX relay/dimmer has normal pluggable outlets, as long as your 12v prop has a wall wart... you'll be good to go.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

You can also use dmx relay boards the dimmer pack terra shows is just one that's commonly available and fairly cheap, you could even use it with relays to control any voltages you choose


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Terra's relay/dimmer pack works great for turning power on devices. But if your device doesn't do what you want it to do because you have to press "play", or "run" or some other activation switch, you will need a different kind of relay. We use a DMX relay board that has the capacity to handle 8 different devices. 

We use one relay to trigger the "play" button on a DVD player that plays the Madame Leota video, another to trigger "ghostly footprints" and another to trigger a fogger to make fog. I have no idea what the voltages are across those devices except that they are very low. 

The Medusa DMX board that has been mentioned in this thread has 8 relays such as this as well as 8 led dimmers and 8 servo control outlets.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> *Exorcist and DMXorcist are now windows 64 bit compatible*
> 
> 
> Rather than create a new installation and double up on software to support the compatibility is achieved by just overwriting the old driver file, just finished testing this on Win7 64 bit and can confirm its good to go!


Phoenix,

That is awesome! How can existing users get the updated driver??

Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

they can download it along with the instructions from my skydrive

just grab the 64bit readme file and driver from here

http://cid-b68381e4f413d9cc.office.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

Wooohoo!! 64-bit..I can finally setup DMXorcist on my main PC. I know its not really needed for the software but I had been running my show on an old laptop that had XP.

Gonna have to setup this up tonight. Thanks Phoenix!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

buckaneerdude said:


> We actually did use DMX cables for the DMX devices. We used CAT-5 for the servos. Each CAT-5 cable carried servo power and signal from the SSC-32 servo controller board for up to 4 servos.


Do you have anymore information on how you did the wiring here? I have really been struggling with trying to find a plug-and-play option for setting up my Servo driven props. I'm really digging this setup. I know with some of the early setups we hacked off the servo connections and puched them down into a rj-45 jack. Putting multiple power leads together to run the power through.

How are you running the power through each of the of the jacks and then to a servo connection on the board? 

Do you have a wiring diagram somewhere on how you did this?

Thanks!


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

There are two power supplies. One for each bank of 16 servo terminals on the SSC-32 controller board.

I use the 4 solid color wires in stranded CAT5 cable to carry the servo signal for the 4 servos in a 3 axis skull. Brown for Jaw, Orange for Rotate, Green for Nod and Blue for Tilt. I twist together the orange/white and the brown/white to carry the + voltage. The negative voltage is carried over the green/white and the blue/white wires. 

When I wired the rj45 terminals for the controller box, I used solid wire. I made each of the connectors myself. By the time I got to the last few I was getting pretty fast. The first few took me a while. I not only crimped each lead into the connector, I also soldered it. When making the connectors for a prop, I followed the color scheme referenced above. 

What you see in the photo is the connectors I made for each terminal on the SSC-32 board and the wires running from those connectors are pressed into the rj45 terminal blades. There is a nifty tool that makes this pretty easy. I cut the end off of a CAT5 cable and split out the wires to make a test cable. After each terminal was made, I would plug this test cable in and check for continuity on every wire. I had to re-do more than one. 

On the prop side of things we ran about a 6' length of stranded CAT5 cable from the servos in the skull (using the same wire color scheme) and put a single rj45 terminal on the end. This enables us to use any length of CAT5 cable we have to quickly connect the prop to the control box. (our old system was direct wired and we would have skulls with long lengths of cable wrapped around it and we would have to route that cable through clothing or whatever which was a real pain).

When using the RJ45 terminals, I followed the wiring diagram for CAT5 "B" as I recall. The colors are marked on the terminals themselves so that end is easy. The servo control board is simple if you just remember that the control signal goes over one of the 4 solid color wires and positive power goes over orange/white and brown/white and that negative goes over blue/white and green/white. 

This box took me a couple of days to make but it sure made setup for Halloween quick and easy.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

jimmyzdc said:


> Wooohoo!! 64-bit..I can finally setup DMXorcist on my main PC. I know its not really needed for the software but I had been running my show on an old laptop that had XP.
> 
> Gonna have to setup this up tonight. Thanks Phoenix!


let me know how it goes, remember that the 64bit driver has only had limited testing, so I strongly recommended you start testing early.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

Well so far so good. I'm able to open DMXorcist without crashing like before. Now just gotta try some testing.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Terra: Thanks much for the amazing tutorial. I had been searching the web and youtube for an intro to DMX, and none were as helpful as yours. Thanks.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

This may sound like a stupid question....but could you use Light-o-rama in lieu of VSA?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

what part of aus are you in mate


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad this helped. Yes, all this DMX, VSA, Enttec jargon is confusing.



Forever Haunting said:


> This may sound like a stupid question....but could you use Light-o-rama in lieu of VSA?


Never used Light-o-rama. Hope those who have can answer the question for you.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not sure what the current capabilities of other systems are, but when I originally developed this control methodology there was nothing else suitable.

Where this system differed from others are

1) Its integrated, sound lights routines for an entire Haunt can be controlled from a single PC over a single DMX network

2) Its interactive the inclusion of input controls upgrades your haunt from a show to an interactive experience.

3) Its easily programmable, absolutely no programming experience is required, yet it can handle a wide range of control situations, all programming is done via a point-n-click interface.

4) it can handle playing multiple routines at the same time over a single network.

Basically in the development of DMXorcist I looked at what was currently available and popular at the time and developed a package that integrated these components.

If your question is can other systems achieve this then sorry I cant answer this, I guess that by now my imitators may have caught up.

However, if your question is will light-o-rama work with DMXorcist, then the answer is no, there has been no real demand for alternative programming packages to VSA.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> what part of aus are you in mate


I live in in the middle of the Outback in Alice Springs.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> I'm not sure what the current capabilities of other systems are, but when I originally developed this control methodology there was nothing else suitable.
> 
> Where this system differed from others are
> 
> ...



Many thanks...and very helpful.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Forever Haunting said:


> I live in in the middle of the Outback in Alice Springs.


Figures, I understand there are quite a few Americans out there.


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

*Very impressive*

Miss Terra,
Your tutorial is very informative and thought provoking!!

I am setting up a "haunted" show and your way of doing things seems to be the best way to go. I have experminted with Gilder Fluke mini brick controllers but would rather have one intergrated system. Yes I realize a computer failure would shut down the whole show but at the same time setting up several controllers to work togther in a syncronized show seems almost impossible. 


My "show" will consist of 3 Ultraprojectors 2 will be on servo platforms making ghost images seem to be walking around the room

4 one function animated props

controlled lighting (in que with the show)

and a surround sound system also in que with the show.

The show will be aprox. 20 minutes long so this puts it out of realm for most prop controllers on the market due to the memory constraints of the controllers.

I am wondering which version of VSA would be the best choice for this show?
If I went with the $249 dollar version would I still need DMXORCIST to tie everything together??

I am open for suggestions, ideas. and advice !!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

OK, a call out to others with more experience than me with video and servo platforms. Can any of you help out riverswampboat?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Riverswampboat.....

As much as Id like to sell you a DMXorcist, there is nothing in your description that really says you need one, as what you describe sounds more like a single looped show, which can be handled inside VSA, and the basic version at that.

The important features that DMXorcist adds are.....

1) The ability to have props/routines/effects triggered by switched inputs.

2) The ability to randomly run multiple routines at the same time over the same network.

If you are thinking about a show that just does a preprogrammed performance then dont bother with DMXorcist, on the other hand if you want something that's more interactive and has the ability to respond to the presence of visitors then that's where DMXorcist becomes usefull


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

Phoenix,
Thank you for your reply.
My next question is what type of hardware do I need to interface the computer to the projectors, servo platform, lighting, and sound system?

Would the DMXORCIST board make things any simpler? ( I am having a hard time picturing how to connect all this togther in my head)


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

By now I am sure ya'll have figured out I am NOT computer smart !!

I have worked all my adult life as a water well contractor...... this requires welding steel, setting up and servicing hydraulic and electrical systems and a whole lot of plumbing type work. 

I know how to do pretty much all the physical things required in prop building and control but am having a very hard time catching up with the electronic/ computer side of things. 

Please type slow so I can maybe understand.......

Thanks for your help ....


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

OK, your asking some rather in depth questions, off the top of my head I don't know much about any of the components your talking about, but.....

1) if they are DMX devices, and Im fairly sure you can get DMX devices that you describe then they can ALL be controlled and sequenced from basic VSA

2) VSA can play 7.1 sound, however, it takes a little practice to mix it.

3) you will need and Enttec Pro USB module, don't bother getting any other type of module, your application is too high end to bother with the cheaper open.

4) I don't recommend DMXorcist until you actually need it, and Im still not convinced you need it.


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to take a vacation day so I can read and reread this thread. Its very interesting


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

If these projectors begin play upon being powered up they would probably work well enough. The resolution is pretty low but probably plenty good enough for a ghost projection. If I were going to use these projectors I'd want to know if they begin playing immediately when powered up and if it has any kind of "splash" screen on power up. Ideally, if you're going to use these projectors, it will begin play immediately upon power up with no splash screen. If they will do that, there are a number of ways to use VSA to power up the projectors. The simplest way would be to use a DMX Dimmer/Relay pack like this one. Dimmer Pack

It sounds like you want to put the projectors on some kind of servo controlled platform. If you want it to both pan and tilt, you could probably figure out a way to mount the projectors to a pan and tilt device like this. Pan and Tilt

As far as controlling the servos, you could use a LynxMotion SSC-32 board or a Parallax USB or a Medusa DMX. The LynxMotion is the least expensive option and can, with some fairly simple wiring magic and use of relays, turn your projectors on and off in addition to controlling the servos. This same use of wiring and relays can also be used to turn lights on and off. This would be probably the least expensive way to do your show. 

If though, you are looking for the tidiest and most straight forward way of doing things, I'd go DMX. I would use a Medusa DMX to control the servos and get a dimmer pack to control the projectors. I'd then look at picking up some cheap DMX lights. We have had good luck with these lights DMX Light

Terra did a wonderful job with her tutorial. I wish it had been there when we got into DMX. She was a big help anyway when I was having trouble getting anything DMX to work. I did a couple of videos that shows some of the basics of setting up and controlling a DMX light in VSA. Not as slick and pretty as Terra's but it does cover some things not covered in her tutorials.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

If you do go for the DMX Dimmer packs...take a look at these on ebay. Just make them an offer..usually around $50 and they will accept it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Matrix-DMX-Dimmer-Pack-CH-DMX-4-Elation-DP-DMX20L-/190559049495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5e345717


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

buckaneerdude said:


> If these projectors begin play upon being powered up they would probably work well enough. The resolution is pretty low but probably plenty good enough for a ghost projection. If I were going to use these projectors I'd want to know if they begin playing immediately when powered up and if it has any kind of "splash" screen on power up. Ideally, if you're going to use these projectors, it will begin play immediately upon power up with no splash screen. If they will do that, there are a number of ways to use VSA to power up the projectors. The simplest way would be to use a DMX Dimmer/Relay pack like this one. Dimmer Pack
> 
> It sounds like you want to put the projectors on some kind of servo controlled platform. If you want it to both pan and tilt, you could probably figure out a way to mount the projectors to a pan and tilt device like this. Pan and Tilt
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes! This was really helpful to a novice like myself. You and Terra have helped me get over my fear of VSA, and I am now ready to take my haunt to the next level. I know I still have much to learn about VSA and DMX, but I now know that this isn't rocket science and I can do learn it. 

You and Terra are fantastic.


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

Buckaneerdude, The Ultraprojectors that I will be using do have a power up delay with a message on the screen and I cant delete this. I already have these projectors (used them last year) so I made a simple lens shutter to block this image when powered up. works ok.... You have a heck of a nice "show" !! 
Thanks for sharing your how to and I am sure to have at least a few questions as this project gets under way so Please be on the look out for more questions to come!

Whispers In The Park Thanks for the heads up on the Matrix DMX dimmer packs.

When I get this thing going I will post a video of the monster ya'll helped create.....


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeh! Glad to hear that you are getting help and making progress. 

Thanks everone


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

*DMX cables*

Update....
I ordered and received Enttec DMX USB Pro 
Matrix DMX Relay/dimmer

Also ordered but have not got yet (from cheaplights.com) a DMX light and 2 cables

I did'nt order all the cables I will need as I will be doing some trial and error testing as soon as I get my DMX light and download VSA.

Cheaplights.com sells mic cable as DMX cable......I almost bought the mic cable
(by mistake) The sales rep explained that true DMX cable they sell is 120 ohms and
has MP at the end of the item number. 

Where can I buy.... 120 ohm DMX cable? (instead of ordering from internet) 
Does Radio Shack or Best Buy have it??


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I got my cables here: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/american-dj-3-pin-dmx-cable

Ran into the same issue with Cheap Lights about them selling microphone cables as DMX cables.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

All of the DMX cable I have came from cheaplights.com. I haven't had a problem. I have been careful to buy the "real" DMX cable and have had ZERO problems. I've probably purchased between 15 and 20 cables of various lengths from them.


----------



## Boomalator (May 23, 2010)

buckaneerdude said:


> All of the DMX cable I have came from cheaplights.com. I haven't had a problem. I have been careful to buy the "real" DMX cable and have had ZERO problems. I've probably purchased between 15 and 20 cables of various lengths from them.


Just FYI, DMX protocol allows it to be carried over Category 5 Twisted Pair (i.e. the Ubiquitous "Cat5" Ethernet cable). This cabling is significantly cheaper than DMX or Microphone cable. You can convert with adapters such as: (Vendor requested link removal)

Since DMX devices and controllers can come with 3-pin XLR (older, but common, interchanges with Microphone cabling), 5-pin XLR (newer, pretty much DMX only), and "screw terminals" (more common on control boards such as Medusa and LOR products), you have to think a bit about what is the best type of cabling to use in your environment.

Since we have boxes and boxes of Cat-5 lying around (my partner runs an internet company), and, most of our controllers are screw terminals, we tend to go to Cat-5 for anything that we can, and in this case, it's not a jury-rigged "hack", it is a supported configuration.

On the other hand, if you have mainly professional-grade gear that all has all 5-pin XLR connectors, you would pay more to "adapt" to cat-5 and back to the device than you would save in the cabling.

I'm just posting because a lot of discussions seem never to realize that you can use good ol' Cat-5 and be within spec. (I believe that DMX is a form of RS422 serial communication.)

bph

On the


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

OK, well I guess we need to have this discussion once a year, so here goes....

DMX is actually an RS485 protocol, and yes you can use CAT5 cable which pretty closely matches RS485, but the XLR connectors are usually solder type and many people prefer to just buy built cables.... I used both types because by the time you buy the XLR and make the cable you have not really saved a great deal, however, sometimes you do need a custom length cable.

The 5pin/3 pin confusion is basically because a lot of device manufactureres decided they could ignore the spec and use the 3 pin XLR instead of the 5 pin, since its only a 3 wire connection..... trouble is the DMX spec was designed to use the 5 pin in order to prevent confusion with..... MICROPHONE CABLES!!!

Anyone who tells you that a microphone cable is the same as a DMX cable is just wrong, a mic cable is designed for power transmission, where a DMX cable is a digital signal cable..... however, the trouble usually starts because a lot of people have gotten away with using microphone cables instead of DMX, yes you can often get away with it, but there is a price to pay in terms of lost reliability and signal quality.

Just about every problem I've had with DMX networks have been with a bad cable.


----------



## Boomalator (May 23, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> DMX is actually an RS485 protocol,


Oops, yes, my mistake 485.



> I used both types because by the time you buy the XLR and make the cable you have not really saved a great deal, however, sometimes you do need a custom length cable.


What we do is take it into Cat 5 once and wire a lot of our space as cat-5, using RJ45 connectors. This works for us because a lot of our devices use screw terminals (like the Medusa board) or have RJ45 connectors (like the LOR dimmer packs).

We don't make 5-pin XLR cables (or 3-pin ones either) using cat-5 cable. That would just be way too much work and we're cheap, but also lazy 



> Just about every problem I've had with DMX networks have been with a bad cable.


I can believe that. I submit, though, that a properly terminated, twisted pair cat-5 cable is not necessarily a "bad cable"


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

CAT5 is a great inexpensive solution if you have mostly screw terminal devices in the DMX chain. We use a lot of DMX lights which all have XLR jacks. CAT5 cable is really cheap, even the stranded stuff we use in our SSC-32 configuration is cheap. (I like stranded because it much more flexible and will easily lay flat on the ground. Solid wire CAT5 wants to curl back up into the shape of the spool it came from). One side benefit of the DMX cable we use is that it is even more flexible and it has a dull black color which is easy to hide in the dark.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Boomalator said:


> I can believe that. I submit, though, that a properly terminated, twisted pair cat-5 cable is not necessarily a "bad cable"


Sorry, I was not implying that home made CAT5 was bad cable, but that usually bad cable==microphone cable.

After more than a few years of using and promoting DMX based systems, I've come to the conclusion that in DMX terms, Microphone cable is the work of the Devil.

BTW, if anyone is reading this article and thinking you want to give it a go then you really need to stop thinking and start acting.

1) I've Only got a limited number of DMXorcist boards (5 in fact), if they sell out quickly then I may get some more for this year, otherwise I wont restock until January, I deliberately try to not sell boards in October because.....

2) One of the more important components of the DMXorcist package is support, however, its pretty hard trying to support a customer who didn't buy a board until October and didn't open the box until the week before Halloween.

3) The only thing more frustrating than 2 is the customer who bought the board in January, and started asking for help on October 30th (this happens at least once per year)


http://www.freewebstore.org/Phoenix-Animatronix


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

*Cant get VSA to Recognize the file*



joepolicy said:


> A superb tutorial as always - what a lot of work!
> 
> One thing I do for my sound is to use Audacity for my multi-track sound. If you use the advanced mixing options:
> 
> ...


After a couple of hours trying to get this to work I discovered it will not produce a readable file for VSA or Windows Media Player using the wav format. I got it done by selecting, File, Export, and then I needed to use the "Other Uncompressed Files" under file type, then from the options button select "Wavex" and "Signed 16bit PCM".


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

*Vsa/ dmx*

Ok ya'll this is going to be more complicated then I first thought!!
I have Enttec Pro loaded and running, VSA loaded and running, connected a DMX light to begin learning how to set up this show. I KNOW it is simple but am stuck trying to figure out how to set the light address with the dip switches......
The only instructions that came with the DMX light said to turn on dip switch 1 and 10 to accept DMX512 siginal. (2 thru 9 off) 

Would anyone here be willing to walk me thru setting this up over the phone?
PLEASE!!!

If anyone is up to the challange
Please send private message with contact info and when would be a good time for me to call . Or private message me and I will send MY phone number

Thanks for helping a "Greenhorn" get started
Wayne


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

TRAP 1

VSA DMX addresses start at ZERO

most devices start at 1

because iof this you need to add 1 to the VSA DMX address to get the Device DMX address


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

riverswampboat said:


> The only instructions that came with the DMX light said to turn on dip switch 1 and 10 to accept DMX512 signal. (2 thru 9 off)


You may have this part wrong. Usually it's only dip switch 10 is the one you turn on to activate DMX mode. Then you use the rest of the dip switches to set the address you need. And be sure to follow Phoenix' advice about some DMX addresses off by one _(say it's 32 in VSA - some DMX devices you have to set the address as 33)._


----------



## Boomalator (May 23, 2010)

buckaneerdude said:


> CAT5 is a great inexpensive solution if you have mostly screw terminal devices in the DMX chain. We use a lot of DMX lights which all have XLR jacks. CAT5 cable is really cheap, even the stranded stuff we use in our SSC-32 configuration is cheap. (I like stranded because it much more flexible and will easily lay flat on the ground. Solid wire CAT5 wants to curl back up into the shape of the spool it came from). One side benefit of the DMX cable we use is that it is even more flexible and it has a dull black color which is easy to hide in the dark.


I came across this, but didn't have the link handy the other day. All your DMX cabling questions answered, right from the horse's mouth (i.e. the people who wrote the spec.)

I just thought I'd throw it into this thread so it comes up in searches or "when we need to have this discussion [again] every year" 

http://www.usitt.org/DMX512FAQ.aspx#a5


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

*Dmx / vsa*

Update......
Spent almost 2 days trying to get a DMX light to come on using VSA with no success...... Was ready to throw my computer and anything DMX related out in the yard. 

Then I started asking questions (This is a GREAT forum) I got several responses on the board and pm's as to what may be the problem. 
BuckaneerDude spent most of his afternoon showing me how to set up VSA and how to troubleshoot for problems. 

Thank you BuckaneerDude.....I owe you AND your wife Dinner !!

Turns out that the problem was the light is defective. We set up a Matrix relay/dimmer and It works great. Now I can get started setting up this show!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh good! Glad that he was able to help you. How utterly frustrating it is to have a newbie doing everything right but not working due to something that wasn't in their control. Great way to shake motivation. Glad you persevered!


----------



## CaptainChaos (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

i´am fairly new to VSA and haven’t used DMXorcist yet.

However i´am left with a question I need to answer befor actual placing the order from germany 

I want to control multiple Props with a single PC. For each prop i envision a individual AudioTrack and Sound Ouztput. I would either use a Audio Card with eg 8 Stereo Outputs.
All the rest should be done via DMX. 

My understanding now is that for a single prop show it is possible from within VSA as far as i understood as you can load different files and play them thru whatever Audio device you chose from.

Now each Prop should trigger at different times and run independent from each other.
Hence i consider Helmsman or DMXorcist now reading this tutorial it look the Audio from VSA isn’t played and you have to used DMXorcist to play the Audio instead ? Is that correct or can i use the VSA Audio file as programmed and still trigger multiple (using different Interfaces) VSA Routines ?

Any idea in that area ? Hope I could describe what I want to achieve.

Regards
Holger


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

The only way to play multiple routines randomly over a DMX network as you describe is via DMXorcist, VSA will only play a single routine over a single DMX network at a given time.

DMXorcist plays both the sound and VSA routine simultaneously, and can play multiple routines at the same time over a single DMX network.

Helmsman is basically a rip off of Exorcist, it uses the VSA console interface and includes all the drawbacks of doing this, plus when you take into account the price of IO boards its actually more expensive than Exorcist.


----------



## CaptainChaos (Dec 6, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> DMXorcist plays both the sound and VSA routine simultaneously, and can play multiple routines at the same time over a single DMX network.


Well that sounds great. 
Hmmmm does that mean an Audio file which is part of a VSA Routine gets played as it would be played in VSA ? to the Audio Interface i set in VSA ?

Or if that is better does DMXorcist allows to select the Audiointerface for each file ?
I yes i could create the routine in VSA to do whatever i want to, include haveing a wave creating a jaw movement  and then strip of the audio and play that in DMXorcist.

So far it seams VSA and DMXorcist (Complete bundle) is what i need to order build a few props in the next couple of years.


Regards
Holger


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

That's whats intended, you use VSA as the routine builder and DMXorcist as the showtime player, so you can build each routine of your show separately in VSA and the use DMXorcist to tie it together with the sensors

DMXorcist will play the sound file that you use in VSA, however, it will play it to the default audio device, not get many people out there using multiple sound cards yet.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

The difficult part of what you have described doing is having 8 props, each with it's own distinct sound. To do more than 5 distinct sound channels I would think you would have to use one of the stand alone prop controllers that will store it's own sound file.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

7 channels is possible, however, some sound cards try and be too clever and mix the 7/8 channels with sound from the others.... the best way around this issue is to buy the cheapest 7.1 sound card you can which is basically just 8 amplifiers, and doesnt have any fancy mixing functions


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

BTW one thing I should say.... if your still thinking about this for this year (2011) then you are leaving it VERY late, anyone who orders today may not get the hardware until mid October (software is downloadable).maybe this is something that's best for next year.


----------



## DumpsterCow (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome tutorial! One thing I do understand is how you control more than four devices with a DMX controller with only four AC outlets. Can you give me a quick explanation of how that is done? I have an elation cyber pack that I would like to set up with a configuration like yours.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Just use multiple output devices, DMX can support 512 channels, the 4 AC output units use 4 of these channels, elation cyberpacks appear to be similar, you could in theory have 128 of these units on a single network or any combination of units with channels that add up to 512.... practically once you get past a couple hundred channels or 32 devices you start to run into issues.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

DumpsterCow said:


> Awesome tutorial! One thing I do understand is how you control more than four devices with a DMX controller with only four AC outlets. Can you give me a quick explanation of how that is done? I have an elation cyber pack that I would like to set up with a configuration like yours.


Yep, Phoenix has that right. I have_* two *_of the DMX Dimmer Packs _(controllers)_ so a total of 8 AC switchable channels. So, if you needed 12 channels you just daisy chain another DMX Dimmer Pack _(total of 3 now).
_
Explanation of the confusing terminology: Those DMX 'controllers' are also called 'dimmer packs'. They can serve two purposes depending on what you select_ (by a toggle switch)._ DJs use the 'controller' aspect to have those channels strobe or dim the lights plugged into them depending on the music being played - so the lights are being 'controlled' by that unit. Us haunters use the other toggle switch to have it just allow you to control your lights via DMX following the VSA program you made. You are bypassing the internal 'controlling' aspect of the unit and using the outside program (VSA) to control it. You decide to switch that DMX pack between the two - I never use the 'controller' aspect of the dimmer pack. Hope that makes sense. If not, I'll explain this in another way. These are tough concepts to understand - heaven knows it was for me


----------



## DumpsterCow (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Phoenix and Terra! This helps a lot. I guess I am trying to decide which way to go: integrated or standalone. I have the Elation dimmer-pack but that is about it (it is on a small set of stage lights that my son uses in the rehearsal room for his band). So, if I went integrated, I would need: VSA, DMXorcist, ENTTEC device to connect to my computer. I would then be able to control 4 switchable channels. Unless I have a 7.1 sound-card (which are cheap) all sound will come out of a single speaker. Did I get that right?

To 'daisy-chain' another dimmer-pack, would I need another ENTTEC interface or do I just chain it out of the "Out" plug of the dimmer-pack?

It appears that DMXorcist is no longer available... On the website it says "DMXorcist has been superseded by eXzyte" but I couldn't find eXzyte... 

This looks like a lot of fun to put together but I am leaning toward getting a couple of Monsterguts Nerve Center controllers. This is my first attempt at putting together any pneumatic props and I don't want to bite off more than I can chew


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

DumpsterCow said:


> Thanks Phoenix and Terra! This helps a lot. I guess I am trying to decide which way to go: integrated or standalone. I have the Elation dimmer-pack but that is about it (it is on a small set of stage lights that my son uses in the rehearsal room for his band). So, if I went integrated, I would need: VSA, DMXorcist, ENTTEC device to connect to my computer. I would then be able to control 4 switchable channels. Unless I have a 7.1 sound-card (which are cheap) all sound will come out of a single speaker. Did I get that right?
> 
> To 'daisy-chain' another dimmer-pack, would I need another ENTTEC interface or do I just chain it out of the "Out" plug of the dimmer-pack?
> 
> ...


No problem, glad to help 

Look at the sound outputs on your computer. If it's just a typical stereo option you could have two sounds coming out of it (right and left speakers). So, the number of sounds you have depends on the sound card you have.

If you get another dimmer pack then you just have to chain it out of the 'out' plug - yes.

Oh, didn't hear the Phoenix was having problems with the new version of DMXorcist2. I haven't played with it yet - I may just stick to the first version _(which works fine)_ for now. Phoenix would be better to ask that question if it's available - I'm sure he'd be swinging by this thread in a matter of time anyway. This year I am testing two stand-alone props to see if I like them. They have their own boat of cons, heh, so we'll see which type of controlling I like once and for all. Getting a PicoBoo AC from Fright Props: http://www.frightprops.com/controll...lers/picoboo-controllers/picoboo-ac-0913.html and a MiniMantis2 from Lights Alive: http://www.lights-alive.com/ctrl_mantis.html


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

I clearly need to keep this thread in mind for when I finally get around to doing some of this.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay, let me start by saying that I have been thinking about DMX for a year or two. With that being said, I just read this entire thread and my head hurts. I am sure that I could grasp it if I just jumped in and started working with it, but that will have to wait for another day. I need aspirin!

By the way, this is an amazing thread. My compliments to the smart people that can work with and explain DMX.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

StonebridgeCemetery said:


> Okay, let me start by saying that I have been thinking about DMX for a year or two. With that being said, I just read this entire thread and my head hurts. I am sure that I could grasp it if I just jumped in and started working with it, but that will have to wait for another day. I need aspirin!
> 
> By the way, this is an amazing thread. My compliments to the smart people that can work with and explain DMX.




I think most of us mortals got headaches trying to comprehend DMX but like most complex things, it makes sense after a while and then it seems almost easy. There are lots of ways to control props but I don't remember hearing about anyone diving into DMX and regretting it. The level of precision control of motion and timing coupled with a fairly easy computer interface (VSA) puts professional capabilities into the hands of the masses.


----------



## DumpsterCow (Aug 8, 2012)

This thread has been really helpful. Like StonebridgeCemetary, I have trouble thinking through the complete solution. There are so many different pieces. I think if I had all the parts I could get it to work (with the help of this excellent thread). With my limited budget, I have a hard time pushing the "purchase" button for all the different components for fear that I will encounter a serious roadblock when I try to put it all together. I think I may go with the Nervecenter or Frightprops controller for my first attempt at building such probs... but haven't taken the dive yet.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Just learned something new about the BooBox controllers from Fright Props. If the sound is important to you then you may want to not get the ones that have 8-bit sound. The sound quality is like an AM radio. Learned that playing with the PicoAC. So, returned that and am now awaiting the PicoFX which has much higher quality sound_ (with a higher price tag - of course). _heh.

So, yeah, learning that stand-alone props have their issues too - like everything in life


----------



## DumpsterCow (Aug 8, 2012)

This is a very timely post Terra! I was wondering how good the sound quality would be in the stand-alone controllers. I guess that is one of the big attrations of the DMX approach; more flexibility. I guess if I was sure that my dimmer pack could be controlled using the setup described in this thread (I am almost certain it can be), I would take the DMX plunge. Now I am leaning back to the DMX side of the fence.


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

All I can say is that this is a wealth of knowledge. I spent my entire lunch period (and then some) reading the entire thread. I loved it. 

A few weeks ago I was trying to find a video Terra did on "Foam Wars" and stumbled upon Boogidy (sp) video, I then decided to tie my current job & knowledge in the computer technology field with my first love and first job in Theater together with getting into DMX. I have learned so much about DMX protocol and what it can do. 

I don't think I will be ready for this Halloween but I started ordering parts and pieces to learn the process. I just received my Dimmer/Relay pack today and more parts and software on the way.

Thank you all for your willingness to share your knowledge and assist us with answering questions. 

Steve


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

sp900zxi1 said:


> All I can say is that this is a wealth of knowledge. I spent my entire lunch period (and then some) reading the entire thread. I loved it.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was trying to find a video Terra did on "Foam Wars" and stumbled upon Boogidy (sp) video, I then decided to tie my current job & knowledge in the computer technology field with my first love and first job in Theater together with getting into DMX. I have learned so much about DMX protocol and what it can do.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome and so glad to help. The power of DMX/VSA/DMXorcist is amazing once you wrap your head around it. Just learned something new that I'll pass along. Phoenix just mentioned to me that the Enttec USB Open _(which I have currently)_ is a good starter unit but the Enttec USB Pro is more stable_ (and a bit more more money, darn it). _I've discovered that the USB Open allows a bit of noise _(feedback)_ that has some of your devices 'chatter' when you arm the system. The Pro version has some electronic isolators that keep that from happening. If you are just buying equipment - I'd recommend you go ahead and start off with that. I'm currently getting ready to upgrade to that version.

The 'chattering' that I'm talking about is when I arm the system occasionally _(a quarter of the time) _some of the props will stutter, make a noise and activate for just a few seconds and settle back down. No harm, no foul but it's a bit disturbing. Once it's over all is good though. Just scares you a bit because you are like, "What the Hell?"


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh hey, while I'm here...

This past spring I put up a tutorial that shows a full build and programming of a wicked spider prop. There's a few more videos that show how to make an Audacity sound file, convert stereo sound to 7.1 sound, VSA programming and program into DMXorcist: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/115741-spider-prop-full-build.html


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Terra said:


> Oh hey, while I'm here...
> 
> This past spring I put up a tutorial that shows a full build and programming of a wicked spider prop. There's a few more videos that show how to make an Audacity sound file, convert stereo sound to 7.1 sound, VSA programming and program into DMXorcist: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/115741-spider-prop-full-build.html


Thanks Terra, I will check it out.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

DumpsterCow said:


> It appears that DMXorcist is no longer available... On the website it says "DMXorcist has been superseded by eXzyte" but I couldn't find eXzyte...



Yeah Sorry about that, I had every intention of releasing the next version of DMXorcist, however, on testing some users found some issues that I just didn't have the time to fix, so rather than release a version that I'm less than happy with and may be less reliable than the original, I've decided to just continue selling the original for this year, as its proven to be very reliable.


----------



## DumpsterCow (Aug 8, 2012)

I know this isn't a support forum but I hope some of the smart people who visit this thread can help me.

I received my ENTTEC OpenDMX box so I downloaded the trial version of VSA to give it a go. Didn't have much luck. I installed the ENTTEC OpenDMX driver and the computer seems to detect the device when I connect the USB cable. I got a 5-pin to 3-pin adapter and a DMX cable. Connect that to my Elation T16F dimmer pack. 

Here is where I start getting confused (didn't take long did it?). My dimmer pack is designed to work with a foot controller. So, there seem to be a bunch of pre-programmed patterns that can be selected using the foot controler or by pressing a "pattern" button on the dimmer. The dimmer can be put into "slave" mode and then, according to the manual, it can be controlled using a DMX controller. So, I put it into "slave" mode. 

The manual says this about using the dimmer in 'slave' mode:

Operating DMX controller:

To smoothly operate this unit using the DMX channel 1 of the DMX controller, please 
refer to the following table (I ommitted DMX values 1-249 since they seem to control the preprogrammed patterns):

DMX Value: 250-255
Function on T16F: 4 channel dimmer pack

NOTE:
1. When the 1st DMX channel is set to 0-9, the T16F will be in Stand by mode. 
2. When the 1st DMX channel is set to 250-255, the T16F will serves as a 4 channel dimmer 
pack, and the start channel will be the 2nd channel.

What I don't understand is how do I program in VSA using this information... Is the DMX value the same as the "Addr" field in "Tools->Settings"? I tried using "Type" as DMX Dimmer, "Port" as ENTTEC-OPEN-O, Addr as "250" without success. Perhaps this dimmer isn't supported by VSA(?). 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

it sounds like this device has 5 channels channel i sounds like a control channel and channels 2-5 will represent dimmers 1-4

first you need to set the address on your unit normally there will be a set of dip switches that represet the address in binary, set these to a binary representation of 10 0FF/ON/OFF/ON/OFF/OFF/OFF

Now in VSA set up 5 dimmer channels from addresses 9 to 13, channel 9 will represent the first channel on your dimmer, 10 will be dimmer 1, 11 dimmer 2 etc

Set channel 9 to always output a value of 252, this puts the unit in dimmer mode

set channels 10 through to 13 to change to whaever patter you want in VSA

note your dimmer pack in this example is set to 10 and the first VSA address is 9, this isnt a typo, VSA addresses are 1 lower than device addresses, its frustrating but we are used to it!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Phoenix for answering! I didn't have a clue...


----------



## DumpsterCow (Aug 8, 2012)

Phoenix, you completely solved my problem! My dimmer doesn't have any dip switches but seems to assume the DMX controller will start at channel 1. How did you know to set the base channel output value to 252? I would have thought it would be 250 based on the T16F manual... In any case, it is rocking now! My Exorcist board should be here in a few days!

Thanks a million!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

I read your message the clues were there



DumpsterCow said:


> 2. When the 1st DMX channel is set to 250-255, the T16F will serves as a 4 channel dimmer


252 is halfway between 250 and 255

giving concise details like this really makes it easy to help you.


----------



## BJS036 (Oct 21, 2012)

I know this isn't a support forum but I hope some of the smart people who visit this thread can help me too. 

I am having a problem with solenoids. When they are disconnected at the solenoid themselves everything is fine. Is there a capacitor or choke or something to put on them to stop this problem. They are powered completely separate from the system but still cause an error.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...m-vsa-error-message-part-way-through-act.html


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's information on installing capacitors or diode's to get rid of feedback. Perhaps this could help?

http://www.frightprops.com/faq/index.php?action=artikel&cat=4&id=120&artlang=en

http://www.frightprops.com/faq/index.php?action=artikel&cat=4&id=118&artlang=en


----------



## BJS036 (Oct 21, 2012)

That was the answear. Thanks. Fixed everything.


----------



## BJS036 (Oct 21, 2012)

And of course it came from Terra. The person that got me started on all this in the first place. 
Great job and thanks again for all of the insperation.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoo Hoo! 

_<breathes a sign of relief>_


----------

